# Crimble: 13.2hh strawberry roan



## ponyparty (2 March 2019)

Posting on behalf of a friend.

Looking for a pony called Crimble, passported and chipped.
13.2hh approx, 8 years old, strawberry roan with spots. See photos.

My friend rescued this pony and rehabilitated him. She rehomed him last year, on the proviso that if it didnâ€™t work out she would have him back. However, he has been sold, possibly through a dealer in Derby.

My friend just wants to know he is safe. If you know this ponyâ€™s whereabouts, please drop me a PM. Most recent photo is first (clipped).

ETA: can be headshy.


----------



## DD (16 March 2019)

there is a FBpage called Trace my Horse. posting on there might help find him x


----------



## ponyparty (16 March 2019)

Downton Dame said:



			there is a FBpage called Trace my Horse. posting on there might help find him x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I think she has already but I'll check


----------



## ponyparty (19 September 2019)

Just bumping this post... still not located, on Trace My Horse etc. Any potential leads gratefully received.


----------

